# Baselworld 2018 Preview Part I: The Mühle 29 Day/Date



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

*Basel preview

The 29er Tag/Datum*​








Be it when sailing the 29er dinghy or creating its wristwatch counterpart, the new 29er Tag/Datum, it's all about achieving the perfect balance.

When the wind tugs at the sail at full force and crew members have to throw their entire weight into leaning out on the trapeze, the right balance is the deciding factor between winning or sinking.

When designing the new 29er Tag/Datum, achieving a harmonious balance between the date and weekday displays was just as critical for our watch-making crew, albeit on dry land.

















Technical specifications:
Movement: SW 220-1, automatic; Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishings. Hacking. Quick set for date and day of the week. 38 h power reserve.

Case: brushed / polished stainless steel. Anti-reflective sapphire crystal. Display back. Screwed crown. Ø 42.4 mm, height 12.2 mm. Waterresistant to 10 bar.

Strap/Bracelet: Textile strap with pin buckle made out of stainless steel or stainless steel bracelet with stainless steel folding clasp.

Dial: Color titanium gray, rehault in sand-metallic. Applied indexes. Hour markers and hands are covered with Super-LumiNova.

Price: 1.450, - Euro (with textile band); 1.550, - Euro (with stainless steel band)


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

It looks like the watch would be thick with the deep beveled chapter ring but it's only 12.2mm? Well done!

Any pics of it on the steel bracelet? This seems the way to go for just another hundred Euros.


----------



## Streetboss (Mar 5, 2011)

I have resisted buying a 29er for five years or so. I think Muhle just found my Achilles Heel. What a beauty!! Dang it, I hate this forum at times. Jmho.
Kevin


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

I really like the color scheme, but the symmetryof the watch seems off to me. The day display is so close to the center while the date is at the 3 o’clock position.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Emil Kraeplin said:


> I really like the color scheme, but the symmetryof the watch seems off to me. The day display is so close to the center while the date is at the 3 o'clock position.


You know why that is. Do you think it would look more symmetric
with the day displayed next to the date?

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Emil Kraeplin (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey rationaltime, maybe it would be better next to the date. I really like how Damasko does their day-date. I’m not a designer so I don’t have the design sense to say what would be best, but as a consumer this just feels sloppy. Muhle makes such exquisitely built watches. However, their designs falls a bit flat in my opinion. They seem like watches designed by watchmakers and not designers. Does the company have a dedicated design department? I used to own a SAR and regret flipping it so I am always excited to see what the next Muhle is going to be, but I get disappointed. I was pumped about the Promare line until I looked at the lug to lug dimensions. Hopefully what they reveal at Basel will be the one I’ve been waiting for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

That’s one good looking Victorinox!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Some Baselworld2018 live pics

























Thilo Mühle: "Why not a 29 Day Date in this layout?"









Yeah, why not. I like it. Somehow different toi mainstream day/date watches.


----------

